# skinny girls have it rough too! (no hating please)



## babydollala (May 18, 2009)

so we always hear about weight loss issues but im one of the very few that have a extremely fast metabolism that i am always UNDERWEIGHT (not a good thing). and NO I do not have an eating disorder!

it really frustrates me when people are lik e"oh ur skinny u have nothing to worry about" or i hear names like "skinny bitch" or "oh ur so skinny its gross" and usually it comes from people who have weight issues....

why is it SOOOO okay for other girls to make fun of skinny girls yet its such a big sin if god forbid i ever call them fat? (which i never would)


im just sick and tired of it. I eat the right foods, exercise, and do everything right... yet im still underweight. its just something im gona have to live with i guess?

just wondering if there are other girls out there like myself.


----------



## kimmy (May 18, 2009)

there are.
<-- right here.


----------



## gildedangel (May 18, 2009)

I am in the same boat! I am 5 foot 7 and about 100 pounds. I feel like telling someone that they are too skinny is the same thing as telling them that they are fat. By saying something like that, you are telling the person that they are not normal or healthy! I have had people stop me on the street and ask if I have an eating disorder, which I do not! It is genetic for me, all of my mother's side of the family is rail thin. You are not alone!


----------



## babydollala (May 18, 2009)

im 5'3'' and im barely make 100-103lbs(on a good day).  im so happy to be in the 3 digit weight zone...haha im such a dork.


the only body issues i have are with my arms and legs. they seriously look like twigs. i wear tights under my jeans to make my thighs look fuller. now its getting warmer... uh oh...


----------



## TISH1124 (May 18, 2009)

I am neither fat nor skinny......But I don't find it okay to make fun of either size to be honest. No one knows the reason that people are thin or fat...it is not always due to overeating and not eating.


----------



## gildedangel (May 18, 2009)

I try wearing loose fitting tops to make my middle look a little bigger, but my arms are really scrawny. Thankfully I have a decent amount of leg muscle so they don't look so bad. I am going to try lifting weights to build my arms up a little bit. The only thing I can't fix that I hate is my lack of a chest hahahaha. Except with plastic surgery, which is what my mother, her sisters, and her mother have all done already. As I said, it is completely genetic.


----------



## kimmy (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babydollala* 

 
_the only body issues i have are with my arms and legs. they seriously look like twigs. i wear tights under my jeans to make my thighs look fuller. now its getting warmer... uh oh..._

 
work what you got.

i'm 5'8" and i'm hanging around 108lbs right now, which is where i'm usually at...anyway, i have stick thin arms and alot of junk in the trunk. my body type is very far from "normal," but i learned there's no need to hide it or try to make it look like something it's not. 

if people don't like it, fuck 'em.


----------



## babydollala (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I am neither fat nor skinny......But I don't find it okay to make fun of either size to be honest. No one knows the reason that people are thin or fat...it is not always due to overeating and not eating._

 

yes its not right to make fun of anyone for any reason. i dont and i wouldnt do that. but im constantly the butt of all skinny jokes. well im pretty content and learned after a LONG time to accept the way i am.

just once in a while it irks me when i hear the "anorexic jokes" it gets SOOO OLD! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gildedangel: i wear loose fitting tops too...theyre more comfortable anyways. halter tops are the best, especially for swimwear...i look more full that way. btw finding decent swimwear that fits is such a hasssle too!


----------



## kimmy (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babydollala* 

 
_btw finding decent swimwear that fits is such a hasssle too!_

 
try H&M. i got a leopard print bikini there and it fits like a dream...i feel much more comfortable in it that my victoria's secret one.


----------



## babydollala (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_work what you got.

i'm 5'8" and i'm hanging around 108lbs right now, which is where i'm usually at...anyway, i have stick thin arms and alot of junk in the trunk. my body type is very far from "normal," but i learned there's no need to hide it or try to make it look like something it's not. 

if people don't like it, fuck 'em._

 

HAHA thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





i have a small waist but jeans dont fit me cuz i have a slightly larger bottom. i duno how that happened but i usually have to get a size small top and a medium bottom(i get the string ones so i can tie them really small at the waist) so i dont look like my butt is spilling out of my bikini bottoms!

yes ur right...im not really hiding i wear tights cuz my legs really freeze up really bad if i just wear jeans alone in the wintertime or anythig below 50-60degrees...i dont have enough meat on my legs to keep me warm i duno.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 18, 2009)

Exactly ...I agree with Kimmy....who cares what people think...As long as you are happy with yourself that is all that matters....jealousy I am sure plays a role in a lot of that...I never look at random girls and think she needs to eat....I do however think..man I need to cut back lol 

Great minds talk about ideas, Average minds talk about things, Small minds talk about other people


----------



## gildedangel (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babydollala* 

 
_ Gildedangel: i wear loose fitting tops too...theyre more comfortable anyways. halter tops are the best, especially for swimwear...i look more full that way. btw finding decent swimwear that fits is such a hasssle too!_

 
Oh I know how hard it is to find swimwear! All of the cute swimsuits are too big for me! The only swimsuit I own is a halter top which does help a lot. I always feel drowned in clothing, it is hard for me to find things because I am not only skinny, but I am really tall for how skinny I am. 
Does anyone else find that small sizes are getting bigger?


----------



## kimmy (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_Does anyone else find that small sizes are getting bigger?_

 
yes, and it irritates the hell out of me. also, apparently women are not supposed to have hips anymore because all the jeans i've tried on in the last year will not go over my hips, they're made like man jeans...just straight on all sides. what the hell.


----------



## babydollala (May 18, 2009)

yea i hate shopping too. i always walk out with nothing or like 1 thing when im TRYING to shop for more.

its hard to find professional clothes for work...like at banana, gap, even the XS is too big. i hate hate HATE shopping for pants! Anne taylor petites has been working for me tho.

jeans i pretty much gave up on for like "cheapy jeans"

im a size 23/24 waist. i know im only 5'3'' but my legs are sometimes too long that they look like highwaters when i wear heels.

my fav. jean brands that fit WONDERFUL are Rock & Republic, Paige Premium Denim, and Frankie B. jeans. length is great, legs are slim that i actually fill them out, and the rise is just perfect. i highly reccomend those jeans! they are pricey but worth it.




any more petite friendly stores/ brands??


----------



## joey444 (May 18, 2009)

Aaarrrggghhh!  I HATE hearing that I'm skinny.  I'm 5' and weigh 105 lbs., even after two kids.  I tried to keep a little of the baby weight on but it just didn't work no matter what I did, so I'm back to my 105 lbs. and I hate it when girls at my job say "Wow, you look really skinny in those jeans" or "did you lose weight cuz you look really skinny today" but they say it with a negative connotation behind it, you know?  My husband says they're just hating but either way, it irks me to no end.
The good thing: I've been taking boot camp classes at my gym and I've always been athletic so now I'm starting to put on a little muscle and definition so we'll see...


----------



## gildedangel (May 18, 2009)

I actually go to thrift stores a lot for clothing! There is a lot of crap, but if you dig through it you can find really good clothing. I find good name brands for really cheap, and they usually have the tags on them still. They tend to have an actual SELECTION in small sizes, and it is wallet friendly!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (May 19, 2009)

I wish that we, as a culture, could see the beauty in all body types.  I wish that all girls could look in the mirror in the morning and feel beautiful, because that lack of confidence can lead to unhealthy behavior.  I think that if women (and now more then ever, men) were encouraged to love themselves rather then loathe anything that was "wrong" with them then we would have a healthier (both mentally and physically) society as a whole.  In any case, from a "fluffy" girl to a "skinny" one...just know that it's all just a bunch of  adjectives, and girls just be hating.


----------



## Jessica0984 (May 19, 2009)

I am neither skinny nor fat but I have some of the similar issues finding clothes. I mean honestly it seems like you have to be flat everywhere or big everywhere just to find something that fits.


----------



## 06290714 (May 19, 2009)

I know exactly what you mean. I use to be around 105lbs at 5'3 for about 4 years and I work with the public and customers would always make comments about how thin I was and that if I walked outside the wind would blow me away and if I turned to the side I'd disappear..I'd be like WTF if your problem. I am now 127lbs and still 5'3 & now get comments that I'm fat and need to stop eating. I said f&ck it and f&ck you. 

Everybody will always have something to say no matter what size, height, & color you are. I've learned to love my body no matter what size I am..my boyfriend loves me thing or thick. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, if you look in the mirror and you love yourself, f&ck them. 

I have a hard time finding clothes too, it sucks! Especially now that I'm 127lbs and short. I have a real small waist (a size 25) and short legs, but thick thighs, wide hips, and a big tush. My tush typically fits in a size 7 in juniors but the waist is usually 5 times too big. Blaaaaah.


----------



## kittykit (May 19, 2009)

I'm 5'7 and used to be 110lbs and people used to call me a *stick*! I've gain some weight and I'm a EU 34-36 (US 4-6). I hate shopping for jeans too because my bottom is bigger. Jeans of my sizes hardly go over my hips. If I go for a size bigger, it will be too loose on my waist.


----------



## Tahti (May 19, 2009)

Hear hear!!! D:
For most of my life I've been skinny, at some points quite emaciated, and more recently just averagely quite thin (the metabolism is slowing in my later years, lol) and I always get shit about it.. 

I have problems too, just because I wear a smaller dress size doesn't mean I'm oblivious to sadness ;/ I think the entire image the diet industry promotes of how you'll only be happy if your a size whatever is so ridiculous... you're only going to be happy when you learn to love yourself! 

I've often been jibed about having eating disorders, which actually really hurts, because many of my family members have suffered from it, me included when I was 14-16, and it's really not something you should poke fun at. ;/

I think everyone should just eat healthily, exercise and love life. ^_^


----------



## User35 (May 19, 2009)

It just bugs me girls that ARE skinny complaining that they are "fat". There is a girl I know who is about 6 months pregnant and about 5'5. I heard her saying yesterday " OMG Im like getting sooooooooo fat, but the doctor says Im underweight and really really wants me to get to at least 130 pounds !! Omg 130 that is sooo big.".......I thought " bitch you are freaking 6 months PREGNANT !!!!!!..idiots like you shouldnt have kids."

if she thinks she's fat I wonder what she thinks about me ?? whatever I think ppl like that are just looking for attention


----------



## metal_romantic (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_It just bugs me girls that ARE skinny complaining that they are "fat". There is a girl I know who is about 6 months pregnant and about 5'5. I heard her saying yesterday " OMG Im like getting sooooooooo fat, but the doctor says Im underweight and really really wants me to get to at least 130 pounds !! Omg 130 that is sooo big.".......I thought " bitch you are freaking 6 months PREGNANT !!!!!!..idiots like you shouldnt have kids."

if she thinks she's fat I wonder what she thinks about me ?? whatever I think ppl like that are just looking for attention_

 
I don't think she necessarily thinks anything bad about you. Some people have a really distorted view of themselves... so while she may think that 130 is huge for HER (even though there's a baby in there) she may think that others aren't big if they weigh 130 or more. Does that make sense? If you're really unhappy with yourself, you often focus all your negativity on yourself and not on others. If she's genuine and not just looking for attention, she needs help, rather than people thinking she's an idiot and shouldn't have kids. I totally understand why you'd feel that way, but I just wanted to point out that some people really do have a problem and deserve a bit of compassion, even though there are many attention seekers out there. I'm not saying she is one of them, but... do you know what I mean?


I think that some people put down thin or small people because it's seen as the "ideal", and they feel jealous. Some people think that everything in their lives would get better if they could only be slim, so when they see girls who are very thin, they feel resentful.

(I myself am small but I don't think I look "skinny"- I still get the "you should eat more" comments sometimes though *rolls eyes*)


----------



## iadoremac (May 19, 2009)

I totally feel your pain I used to be 110 pounds and 5 7 and i remember when i first came to america for the first time people used to stare at me and some people would just ask me if i was sick. I remember one of my aunts friends told her to watch me closely that i may be bulimic. Now i am 132 pounds and people still complain that i'm too skinny and because i am black my black friends say i have the physique of a white woman and i'm like wtf???


----------



## Boasorte (May 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear that, I am in no way skinny, but I have a couple of skinny friends and now I know how they feel!
When I always see them eating extras, saying it's the only way they can gain weight, I usually don't know what to say because I thought they liked being skinny, and I never did say they were to skinny, although I used the occasional "skinny bitch" and they usually called me "fat ass" ( all out of love, no harm)
But now I understand not to give them any trouble about wanting to gain weight, bcuz it's usually the other way around.

IADOREMAC- Don't u just hate t when people think all Black people are suppose to be thick? How ignorant! ^^


----------



## Girl about town (May 19, 2009)

.....


----------



## Girl about town (May 19, 2009)

i reckon if people comment on you being thin they are just jealous that they battle with their own weight. I admit to being a teeny bit jealous of girls who can fit into tiny jeans , but im pretty happy with myself most of time. In fact i have the opposite of most people, i think im pretty slim but other people wouldn't consider me so, im 5ft 5 and 140lbs , i wear a size 10 uk (us 6) but
as long as i feel like i look like myself im quite happy.i think having my child sorted out my body image issues, it was no longer all about me and the way i looked. I am a nurse also and see young women with ill health/ terminal illnesses etc so i feel i could never feel bad about a body that is healthy.
As long as you are healthy and happy what does it matter what you weigh???


----------



## ginger9 (May 19, 2009)

Personally no one has ever commented on how "skinny" I looked. BUT I do have to comment about people's comments in general. In my early 20s I was 5'5 and weighed 110lbs and I would get comments from family members about how I eat too much or "you look chunky in those jeans." Hello!?! WTF was that all about? It angers me so much. This is how people grow to have body image issues, because no matter what size you are people always want to throw comments!

I had a friend/former co-worker at the time. She was taller than me, 5'7, 5'8 and she was probably between 90 to 100lbs. She was not anorexic, in fact she had a healthy appetite. Although she had some health issues which might have contributed to her not being able to put on weight. We worked in retail at the time and strangers would feel the need to comment about her weight. One time someone actually started shouting at her and told her she was unhealthy and sickly etc. Often times it would bring her to tears. I felt bad for her because it wasn't anything she could help. I saw how she desperately tried to put weight on, I even remember trying to help her gain weight (although we had no clue back then) but we tried everything such as having her eat oreo cookies before bed, to eating rich foods such as pasta in cream sauce and big ass desserts to working out at the gym. We're in our 30s now. Her metabolism had slowed down but she's still thin. She's just built that way, it's not her own doing.


----------



## LoveMU (May 19, 2009)

i really do wish that we could all have a good body image!  

I am def starting to think that almost everyone has issues shopping in stores!  I am very short (5'2") and right now I weigh about 115 lb, but i have weighed 125 for a period of time, and one year i was up to 143 lb.  these weights are drastically different for me because I am short.  I guess the weight is distributed differently.  No matter what size I was, I always had trouble finding clothes!  i think it may be my bone structure.

And people always make comments, when you gain they make comments, when you lose they make comments, it's like you can't win so why bother trying!  As long as you like what you see in the mirror, it's all ok, and as long as you know you're eating healthy, who cares!


----------



## frocher (May 19, 2009)

,,,,,,,,


----------



## User35 (May 20, 2009)

thats because the majority is overweight..sad but true.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *06290714* 

 
_I know exactly what you mean. I use to be around 105lbs at 5'3 for about 4 years and I work with the public and customers would always make comments about how thin I was and that if I walked outside the wind would blow me away and if I turned to the side I'd disappear..I'd be like WTF if your problem. I am now 127lbs and still 5'3 & now get comments that I'm fat and need to stop eating. I said f&ck it and f&ck you. 

Everybody will always have something to say no matter what size, height, & color you are. I've learned to love my body no matter what size I am..my boyfriend loves me thing or thick. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, if you look in the mirror and you love yourself, f&ck them. 

I have a hard time finding clothes too, it sucks! Especially now that I'm 127lbs and short. I have a real small waist (a size 25) and short legs, but thick thighs, wide hips, and a big tush. My tush typically fits in a size 7 in juniors but the waist is usually 5 times too big. Blaaaaah._

 

wow we are twins...I am 5'3 and 125...but I am trying to get to around 115-118 that is my most comfortable weight for my body shape....I like my look at that size....But I am okay with 125 but not 100% happy with it


----------



## 06290714 (May 21, 2009)

^^ ditto! i'm okay with being at the 125-130lb level but not totally happy with it because i feel like it may be a LITTLE too thick for my height? lol esp since i'm shaped differently. i would love to drop about 5 lbs


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 21, 2009)

I'm 5'5 and I'm around 130-135. I think it's alright but would like to lose a few pounds. At one point I went up to like 140 and even down to like 123. I fluctuate a lot but I do wanna be around 125. I don't have fast metabolism.One of my friends is really thin and people always say she's sick and it makes her feel really sad. She is just naturally thin even though she has a healthy diet.


----------



## AlliSwan (May 22, 2009)

I just read an article with Anna Wintour and she made a really good point of "There's such an epidemic of obesity in the United States, and for some reason, everybody focuses on anorexia." Seriously, like, one in three kids is OBESE and less than one in a hundred suffers from anorexia, yet the skinny girls are alwayyyys under attack. I hate going out to eat with my bf's family because his mom is always saying, "aren't you hungry? Why don't you eat more? Want some of my potatoes?" Uhhhh no, I'm not that hungry because I'm thin, eat healthily, and don't have a huge stomach to sate at every meal. 

(Disclaimer: I'm not at ALL saying skinny girls all have an eating disorder or even that overweight people just like to eat a lot)


----------



## jani04 (Jun 1, 2009)

It definitely is bullshit how fat comments are mean and hushhush and all sensitive when people can make other negative comments about people's physical looks and it be ok. 

I think on a majority people would rather be.. underweight/super skinny or short, or super tall than to be fat. So it's ok to make fun of those body types. Still doesn't make it ok. 

Negative comments about people's physical looks is just off fullstop.


----------



## RockStar (Jun 2, 2009)

I know how you feel, I'm actually trying to gain weight in the last few months and nothing's working 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm 5'6 and going from 98 to 103 and back
I wish i was 120


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 2, 2009)

What's so wrong with being 125-130 pounds? U guys are making it seem like you're fat!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 2, 2009)

Nothing in my opinion....But everyone knows what their desired weight is according to their height and frame....125-130 is normal on my 5'3 frame...But not the weight I prefer....Weight is a matter of personal preference....I prefer to be around 118-120 it wears well on me


----------



## Pizzicata (Jun 3, 2009)

Can you calmly and coolly tell the people who are calling you stick and anorexic, etc. that it is hurtful and they wouldn't call an overweight person blimp or competitive-eater to their face?  Sometimes just straight up telling someone your feelings from the heart will shock them into realization.  And if women are the ones asking if you lost weight recently, etc, I think that they could be envious.  They really might not mean to be snide, they are just wrestling with body images of their own.  If they do mean to be snide let them know that everyone has body images to deal with and they shouldn't take theirs out on you.


----------



## revinn (Jun 4, 2009)

One of my closest friends is very thin, probably about 100 pounds now, at around 5'7. When we were younger, she was always under 80, but tall for her age, so she got picked on all the time, even by our friends. I always felt so bad for her, because she COULDN'T gain weight. Even now, she's only 100 because she randomly sprouted D cup boobs. She's grown into her body now, but she still suffers from some self esteem issues due to all the teasing when she was younger. I definitely feel bad for skinny girls who get a lot of slack just for being naturally tiny.

When I see a super-thin girl, I never feel the need to make fun of her.. I just wish I could look more like her! I was a tiny girl myself once, and I'd love to get back to that again.. The only thing that irks me is when tiny girls go on about how "fat" they are, how big their thighs are..but they do it in that obvious way that you KNOW they're just fishing for someone to say, "noo, you're so tiny!" I've only met a few girls who do this (obviously not everyone who is thin does that..), but that literally made me want to crawl up in a corner and die.


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Jun 4, 2009)

There´s always hope for the very skinny girls that they will gain weight during puberty or when you hit your early or mid-twenties. That´s what happened to me at least, and also to some girls I know.

I`m 5`8 and I weighed 105 pounds for a long time. I was stick skinny and very unhappy about it. At the same time, when I hit puberty, I was eating insane amounts of food. My friends at school would make fun at me for carrying huge lunch boxes! lol. But nothing worked, I wouldn´t gain an ounce.
Then I spent 6 months in the US my junior year and with all the junk food and no moving I gained 13 pounds. I finally had some curves and was so happy about it. When I came back to Austria I lost half of it very soon cause I was eating "normal" food again. But at least the other half stuck with me.

Then I noticed my metabolism changing when I turned 24 last summer. I was eating chocolate bars every day just for the heck of it, and suddenly I did gain weight! I actually gained 10 pounds, which all went to my thighs and butt, and I gained one cupsize! I actually felt pretty sexy and bombshell-like. But then I saw a pic of myself at the beach, from far away...and I saw that I didn´t look good. My upper body was still really skinny, very narrow waist...and then there were the wider hips and thighs. 

I just realized I can´t let myself go cause all the weight will stick to my bottom half, making me look unproportional. I started eating healthy again and did some squats and stuff (I hate doing sports, so I didn´t really work out), and now I`m back at 116 pounds, which is the best weight for me I think. I´m skinny but still have some curves.

What kinda bothers me though: a lot of people mistake eating healthy for being on a diet. I made the decision to nourish my body and eat healthy, so having a salad instead of a burger with fries doesn´t mean that I´m a little princess who doesn´t want to gain an ounce of weight...it means that I want to treat my body well, like everyone should IMO.


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 

 
_I just read an article with Anna Wintour and she made a really good point of "There's such an epidemic of obesity in the United States, and for some reason, everybody focuses on anorexia." Seriously, like, one in three kids is OBESE and less than one in a hundred suffers from anorexia, yet the skinny girls are alwayyyys under attack._

 
Very true. Both anorexia and obesity is unhealthy...I do think it´s ok to point out someone´s obvious unhealthily skinny body (where you can see that they have an eating disorder) and make sure teens don´t see that as the ideal body.
But, at the same time it should be ok to point out that it´s not ok to weigh 300 pounds either. I guess in a country like the US where a huge percentage of the population is overweight it´s not politically correct to do so though. If you call someone fat you´re being insensitive, even if they really are fat.

Being healthy is just so important, everybody should to treat your body well! I´m not for bashing anyone because of their low or high weight. Both anorexic and obese people need help and support to lead a healthier lifestyle!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm 5'6" and 96 to 98lbs. I'm a Chinese and we tend to be of a smaller built but I'm consider very skinny anyway. I'm naturally thin and before my surgery to remove my gall bladder which a stone developed inside, I was slightly heavier, about 102lbs. I have been constantly told that I am thin and should eat more. Some said it out of concern, while others are just passing comments because they need to talk about somebody. They make me feel as though my physique is an eyesore and it is the same as making fun of someone who is obese. I have acid reflux and should not take oily food since I have no bile to digest fats, so I can't take large, heavy meals but smaller, frequent meals. I have been misunderstood as picky with my food and trying to diet. All I am doing is to eat healthily and adapt to my bodily functions. I'm proud to say that when I hear comments about my weight, I just smile but I don't feel bad inside because I'm not doing anything wrong!

I hate buying pants because I have a tiny waist but I have hips. Pants that fit at the hips have a large waist and they pop out and expose my backside when I am seated. I hate wearing bras because they sting my chest bones and rib cage!


----------



## frocher (Jun 8, 2009)

.....


----------



## pink_lily82 (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm 5'2, usually between 100-105 lbs, and have a healthy appetite (just ask my bf!). I'm of Asian descent, and all the women in my family have smaller frames. Whenever I go home to see my family, my mom and her friends always ask me if I'm feeding myself properly. Then they proceed to tell me that they "need to make sure I eat."  Umm, I eat just fine, thank you. 

It's annoying how they feel like it's their responsibility to criticize whether you're too skinny or too big. I don't have eating issues and am perfectly happy with the way I am. I feel like I shouldn't have to deal with people's yammerings about me just because they have their own insecurities to deal with. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Pizzicata (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I'm 5'6" and 96 to 98lbs. I'm a Chinese and we tend to be of a smaller built but I'm consider very skinny anyway._

 
Thats a good point.  It seems like in some cultures where being lean is the norm, being very thin is akin to looking like a peasant.  Its the whole prosperity = being well fed thing.   


Take care of your health and don't let them bully you!


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jun 8, 2009)

I hate it wen people say things like that to me, "oh you're skinny so you're fine", etc.  My friend was my weight, insists that I'm skinny, and she wants to be 100lbs!  What is the obsession with being thin.  I eat and eat and I feel like I can't ever fill out my jeans the way I want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  I just wish people would stop calling me skinny and making snide remarks like the think I feel like I'm all that cause I'm this size.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry If I offend anyone I just hate dealing with those comments, and I"m sure some of you girls do too.  I get it the most because I work in retail, and I"m trying to help these ladies out but they don't trust me because of my size!  So I struggle to make my sales goals because of this some times and it upsets me.


----------



## babydollala (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh i didnt know this post was still alive! thanks to all of you girls who responded.

My initial post was just to say that making fun of "skinny bitches" isnt any nicer than if it was making fun of an overweight person. Both are equally wrong to the same degree. In my experience, society seems to show more "sympathy" for people who are overweight, and maybe thats why "fat jokes" are such a horrible thing yet its okay to make fun of smaller people.
Girls should be supportive of each other and thats really not the case :/

YES i agree with some of you girls and i do get annoyed when thin girls rant about being "fat" when they are FARRRR from it. i get it.

People of ALL sizes have body image issues. Only you can be the person to determine what size looks good on you and ultimately its about one's own happiness...not about pleasing others.

 I swear...we live in a world where people only change things about themselves to please others instead of focusing on themselves and their own happiness. 

yes everyone should eat healthy no matter what size you are. There are thin girls who have rotten insides because of how bad they eat. i should know. when i went to college i ate nothing but junk and even tho i was thin, i had ulcers, acid reflux, and gastrointestinal problems. I eat HEALTHIER now and i feel so much better. 

Anyway..thanks for every one of your responses ladies


----------



## glassy girl (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Austrian_Babe* 

 
_Very true. Both anorexia and obesity is unhealthy...I do think it´s ok to point out someone´s obvious unhealthily skinny body (where you can see that they have an eating disorder) and make sure teens don´t see that as the ideal body.
But, at the same time it should be ok to point out that it´s not ok to weigh 300 pounds either. I guess in a country like the US where a huge percentage of the population is overweight it´s not politically correct to do so though. If you call someone fat you´re being insensitive, even if they really are fat.

Being healthy is just so important, everybody should to treat your body well! I´m not for bashing anyone because of their low or high weight. Both anorexic and obese people need help and support to lead a healthier lifestyle!_

 
Well i do think it's good 2 educate on good eating habits and how being overweight or under weight is not healthy. But also it is insensitive 2 call someone fat even if they r fat it's no one's business. Im sure they c themselves in the mirror eveyday nobody needs 2 point it out.  p.s  i get ur overall message about being healthy!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Austrian_Babe* 

 
_There´s always hope for the very skinny girls that they will gain weight during puberty or when you hit your early or mid-twenties. That´s what happened to me at least, and also to some girls I know.
_

 
Yeah I used to be super skinny up until I was 24. I was 5'7" and weighed maybe 110 to 120lb. I was made fun of all the times. Especially because my upper body was thin, ppl called me "stick arms". This was pretty annoying as in my culture curvy is desired so it made me very sad. I also had a size B bras which again is considered small for my family.

Then I turn 24 and all of the sudden I start putting on weight as Austrian Babe said, for me especially in my boobs and hips. So right now I'm the same height (obviously) but weigh 155lb and wear a size 34d bra! The annoying thing is, the same ppl that made fun of me back then now ask me if I'm pregnant and/or tell me I need to watch my weight!!!! Seriously, I'm not even that fat!!

All of this to tell you, no matter what, there are always negative ppl out there. Just work your body and be happy in it. Ignore all the negativity as you can't please everyone and you shouldn't bother with it


----------



## iadoremac (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_I'm so sorry to hear that, I am in no way skinny, but I have a couple of skinny friends and now I know how they feel!
When I always see them eating extras, saying it's the only way they can gain weight, I usually don't know what to say because I thought they liked being skinny, and I never did say they were to skinny, although I used the occasional "skinny bitch" and they usually called me "fat ass" ( all out of love, no harm)
But now I understand not to give them any trouble about wanting to gain weight, bcuz it's usually the other way around.

IADOREMAC- Don't u just hate t when people think all Black people are suppose to be thick? How ignorant! ^^_

 


I know and i'm like i'm sorry i guess i didnt get the memo


----------



## thewinglessbird (Jun 18, 2009)

Uuurrrrghhh... same boat. Although I AM a "recovering" anoretic, I have been trying to gain weight for two years now with no luck. I'm 19, 5ft2 & fluctuate between 77 - 84 lbs.

I've been called "skinny" by passerbys a couple of times - like I don't know! I mean why would you feel the need to say that? Why is it right to point out that someone on the street is skinny & therefore mutter it when walking past - you can't say that to an overweight person? Oh no, see _that_ would be rude! Other times I just get random girls at college asking me what size I am in clothes.

I have a 22inch waist & find it impossible to find a pair of jeans that fit me, therefore I have all my bottom clothes tailored from the waist, hips & length taken up.

I've had one luck in finding jeans that fit & those were 23" J Brand Cords (can be found at revolveclothing.com) that I absolutely adore! (so I better get stocking up!)

I also hate my arms, they're weedy looking & not cute. I would LOVE to put on enough weight to be able to exercise so I can tone up. I like the fact that although I am very petite in stature, I do have curves & am completely in proportion (think Avril Lavinge before she got really big thighs).


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thewinglessbird* 

 
_I have a 22inch waist & find it impossible to find a pair of jeans that fit me, therefore I have all my bottom clothes tailored from the waist, hips & length taken up.

I've had one luck in finding jeans that fit & those were 23" J Brand Cords (can be found at revolveclothing.com) that I absolutely adore! (so I better get stocking up!)_

 
I totally know what you mean! I am 5'7" and I have a 24" waist, it is almost impossible to find jeans! They are never long enough, I have to get mine tailored too!


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jun 18, 2009)

I believe you. I think anyone who doesn't fit a certain height, weight and measurement has a hard time. I am average, medium, size 8/10, and I have to get most of my clothes altered.


----------



## thewinglessbird (Jun 21, 2009)

So... How would one go about _slowing down_ their metabolism?


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thewinglessbird* 

 
_So... How would one go about slowing down their metabolism? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Depends on your genetics. I try not to exercise too much and I eat a lot of high-calorie junk food (I know, it's bad!) to gain weight, I usually only do this if I have gotten sick and dropped a lot of weight to gain it back as quickly as I can. I personally have a hyper metabolism from my mom's side of the family that apparently never slows down unless you are pregnant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## mello (Jun 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_Depends on your genetics. I try not to exercise too much and I eat a lot of high-calorie junk food (I know, it's bad!) to gain weight, I usually only do this if I have gotten sick and dropped a lot of weight to gain it back as quickly as I can. I personally have a hyper metabolism from my mom's side of the family that apparently never slows down unless you are pregnant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
Have you tried adding more protein to your diet? (Protein shakes, protein bars, etc) It can help you build muscle, instead of relying on all the really bad carbs you're probably getting from junk! 
I have an average metabolism but I know people that are trying to put on weight (in muscle) so they take a lot of protein things.


----------



## Adrastea (Jun 21, 2009)

My boyfriend has the same problem.
He eats and eats to try to add extra calories to his diet and nothing helps.
He's about 6' and only weighs like 140-145 lbs.
I can lift him. -_-
On the bright side, your metabolism slows down as you get older.


----------



## thewinglessbird (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_Depends on your genetics. I try not to exercise too much and I eat a lot of high-calorie junk food (I know, it's bad!) to gain weight, I usually only do this if I have gotten sick and dropped a lot of weight to gain it back as quickly as I can. I personally have a hyper metabolism from my mom's side of the family that apparently never slows down unless you are pregnant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
That's all I feel I can really do, is to do as little exercise as possible - it's very frustrating! I want to build muscle, but I'll never build muscle if I have to act like a lazy ivalid! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I agree with Mello, it is important to add nutritional drinks. When I was in hospital for anorexia, I was advised to drink a (medicated) nutrient drink, so I suppose it's quite effective. I also learned to drink a full bottle of whole milk within a day. To eat bread & to eat in big portions, rather than snack all through the day. I guess big portions slow down the metabolism... hmm...


----------



## frocher (Jun 22, 2009)

........


----------



## babydollala (Jun 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Try to work in nutrient dense foods like peanut butter, avocados, and whole milk Greek yoghurt into my diet.   Eat a healthy, balanced diet, but sneak in those extra calories where you can._

 

omg i love Fage yougurt with honey! YUMM!


----------



## celestia (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm not 'skinny' but I suppose in a way I am. Then again it's because I do think that kind of definition is always warped by consistent comparisons. A size 6 might be seen as skinny to those who are size 14- who may be seen as skinny to those who are size 26.

I have a similar but sort of very different issue. I'm a lover of all things good and sweet so I'm essentially 'unhealthy' in the eyes of a nutritionist. I usually wear 'small' sized clothing...Every time individuals decide to scrutinize their own weight issues and I have a 'same here!' response, I get the complete 'wtf are you on about' GLARE. I hate it. 

I mean... clothes DO hide excess fat your body shouldn't necessarily have, right?!?!

If you have *noticeable, blatant,* excess fat that shouldn't otherwise be there from healthy eating- we're on the same boat, yo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  People should stop comparing their own stereotypes of 'fat' and 'skinny'.

My point being: you can still be rather thin and 'skinny' in public eyes and have a lot of (unnecessary and unwanted) 'fat'.


----------



## frocher (Jun 26, 2009)

........


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 26, 2009)

I get the hatred/jealousy all the time! It's sad because it comes from all sources, people I don't know in public, family, friends etc. Usually the first thing they say to me is, "you're so thin". Sorry, I'm not going to gain 100 pounds so you can feel better about yourself.

I'm a curvy  2/4. I also watch what I eat & work out like a maniac. But, I still have a cheeseburger or sweets now & then. I really like eating healthy. There is just as much bias/rudeness towards the thin end of the stick. It's better to have a secure healthy mental attitude about yourself no matter what size you are.


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 5, 2009)

Alright, I am going to bump this thread because I have to vent! Have you guys seen the commercials for a bachelor spin-off called "More to Love"? (If you haven't it is The Bachelor with "overweight" contestants [Some of the are not that overweight IMO]) I am not watching the show but I was rather offended by a line that were stated in a commercial to promote the show. The commercial started by saying that the average size of a reality show contestant is a size two. The line that I was really ticked off by was a line that stated that this show contains "real women", basically implying that anyone who is skinny is fake.* Excuse me?!?* Just because I am thin does not mean that I am not a real woman! How dare you imply that anyone below a size 10 is not normal! I hate how even TV networks like Fox think that they can make fun of thin people just because it is not as common to be thin. Making fun of a thin person is the same as making fun of an overweight person, you are telling them that they are not normal or beautiful! I am trying to find a copy of the commercial on youtube but I can't find it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry, I had to rant. (Calming Zen breaths....)


----------



## BEA2LS (Aug 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_Alright, I am going to bump this thread because I have to vent! Have you guys seen the commercials for a bachelor spin-off called "More to Love"? (If you haven't it is The Bachelor with "overweight" contestants [Some of the are not that overweight IMO]) I am not watching the show but I was rather offended by a line that were stated in a commercial to promote the show. The commercial started by saying that the average size of a reality show contestant is a size two. The line that I was really ticked off by was a line that stated that this show contains "real women", basically implying that anyone who is skinny is fake.* Excuse me?!?* Just because I am thin does not mean that I am not a real woman! How dare you imply that anyone below a size 10 is not normal! I hate how even TV networks like Fox think that they can make fun of thin people just because it is not as common to be thin. Making fun of a thin person is the same as making fun of an overweight person, you are telling them that they are not normal or beautiful! I am trying to find a copy of the commercial on youtube but I can't find it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry, I had to rant. (Calming Zen breaths....) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i am in no way thin but that show is offensive on many levels.


----------



## Fairybelle (Aug 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I get the hatred/jealousy all the time! It's sad because it comes from all sources, people I don't know in public, family, friends etc. Usually the first thing they say to me is, "you're so thin". Sorry, I'm not going to gain 100 pounds so you can feel better about yourself.

I'm a curvy  2/4. I also watch what I eat & work out like a maniac. But, I still have a cheeseburger or sweets now & then. I really like eating healthy. There is just as much bias/rudeness towards the thin end of the stick. It's better to have a secure healthy mental attitude about yourself no matter what size you are._

 
I completely relate to this... I actually get these biting comments from my (female) boss at work.  She doesn't realize that "Do you eat?" and "You're too skinny" HURT just as much as calling someone fat.  I love to run, lift weights, and eat healthy, and the irony is that when our office goes out to eat, I eat the most out of everyone, but she doesn't seem to acknowledge that... I am just to the point of "Whatever..."


----------



## fillintheblank (Aug 6, 2009)

People used to say all sorts of rude things to my sister until she hit puberty because she was really thin.  She used to get really upset and tell us that she was ugly because she was so skinny. A nine year old of ANY weight should not be thinking they are ugly because of people's comments on their bodies.

I can't believe some of you ladies get asked if you have eating disorders! How is that EVER okay?!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Aug 6, 2009)

Im not skinny. I used to be when I was younger, but that stoped as soon as I hit puberty, and specially when I had a baby. I've lost weight through hard work, and effort. Now I am getting comments by people, specially my family that I should eat something, or that I don't look as good. Ugh. My aunt seriously almost tried to force feed me a piece of cake today. Wth! that was so akward, I seriously ran out of her house. I do eat what I want, I just try to be moderate. And there are days where I splurge, but Im good the day after.

Man. I guess nothing is ever good enough for anyone. I was fat, now Im starving. Ugh. It never stops. Good thing Im doing it for myself and no one else. Still annoys me though :s


----------



## Moofy (Aug 25, 2009)

I feel you on this. I have always been picked on for being skinny. The 'real women are supposed to have curves!!111' diatribe really grates on me. Real women aren't _supposed_ to be anything. Besides, I am both thin and curvy, and I am made to feel as if the two together simply don't exist. 

Ultimately, no one wins. Both overweight and underweight women suffer from insults and being the butt of cruel jokes, and it makes me very sad to see men and women contributing the marginalisation of certain body types in doing so. Be it skinny or overweight, curvy or athletic - healthy and happy is the only shape that matters to me.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Aug 25, 2009)

I feel you on this thread.  I am Latina and if you are skinny, it is not a good thing.  So people in my family would always give me a hard time. They would always ask if I was hungry. lol  Now that I am 30 yo and have kids now,  I have some more meat in my bones.  lol  I dont think people should have an opinion on other peoples weight, height, diet, sexual preference, religion or anything else.  Before I was five feet tall 100 lbs.  Now I am five feet tall 108lbs.  I know that doesn't sound like a lot but trust me I am curvy now.  Be proud of what you look like!


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Aug 25, 2009)

It doesn't matter what body type you have, you just can't win. 

I am in the middle (medium sized, medium height, athletic, curvy, slightly chubby all at the same time). The plus sized girls think I'm skinny and the skinny girls think I'm fat.

I really do wish people will butt out of each other's business and accept that women can have more than one body type.


----------



## Shanti (Aug 26, 2009)

Hmm.
I'd choose to be underweight than overweight any day.
It's funny because I used to have that problem in my adolescent years; I was too underweight, and I struggled to gain weight.
But now I suppose womanhood has gotten the best of me, because I am struggling to lose weight instead.

Not to sound insensitive, but from everything I've seen and known, overweight people have it so much harder and get more flack than underweight people. At least in the Asian community >_> I can easily say that I am jealous of girls who think they absolutely need to gain weight while they are thin.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Sep 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fairybelle* 

 
_I completely relate to this... I actually get these biting comments from my (female) boss at work.  She doesn't realize that "Do you eat?" and "You're too skinny" HURT just as much as calling someone fat.  I love to run, lift weights, and eat healthy, and the irony is that when our office goes out to eat, I eat the most out of everyone, but she doesn't seem to acknowledge that... I am just to the point of "Whatever..."_

 
You're boss has no right to say that. I would do something about that, I would never allow a boss, male or female, to talk about my body like that.


----------



## kimmy (Sep 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_The line that I was really ticked off by was a line that stated that this show contains "real women", basically implying that anyone who is skinny is fake.* Excuse me?!?* Just because I am thin does not mean that I am not a real woman!_

 
i'm real. and a size zero, too.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 6, 2009)

I know what you girls mean. People hate a lot on the skinny girls and always assume we have eating disorders. I'm 5'5" and I just barely got up to 124 pounds and i've still had people tell me "you need to put a little meat on you". It just really bugs me but in the same hand I don't give a F**k what they think ya know? As long as you're comfortable with your body then thats all that matters. And remember, muscle weighs more than fat. So if you wanna gain weight maybe do some light weight lifting??


----------



## xLongLashesx (Sep 15, 2009)

The hurtful comments are made out of jealousy, pure and simple.

Try not to take it to heart and just keep in mind the motivation for why people are say those horrible things. Your thinness probably makes them feel a little bad about themselves, but that's not your fault.


----------



## franken_stein (Sep 15, 2009)

I feel you. I'm TINY. I actually think I'm not underweight, I think last time I got checked up on this I was found to be "normal" for my height, but still, I'm tiny. I'm about 5'1 and under 100 pounds. Most of the time I feel pretty healthy and for some reason I don't feel this way when I see myself in the mirror, but WOW, there are some times when I see pictures that kind of shock me! I saw a few that really made me think I looked way, way too thin. 

I keep thinking to myself that I have a "goal weight" of being able to give blood. I'm not heavy enough to do so right now. 

It doesn't bother me most of the time, but eh, I'm just small all around, with no chest to speak of. I don't feel too good about my body when it feels like I have no shape, and I'm just thin.


----------



## Kayteuk (Sep 24, 2009)

I gained weight to go on the bone marrow registry a while back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. No regrets. I have been on a personal mission recently to loose fat and build muscle to run my first triathlon, and I am getting a lot more negative skinny comments now than I have ever had in my life.... Considering I am heavier now than before, but its mainly muscle. 
Its has some hard days like today, but I feel so much better in myself for getting up and running, people can say what they like, I don't believe in pleasing anyone except myself when it comes to my body 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## JamaicanDiva2 (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank You!!! I TOTALLY AGREE WITH THIS!!! 

I'm 5'3" & weigh about 93 lbs. and I CONSTANTLY have to hear about how i'm too skinny, etc...I get teased/questioned about having an eating disorder CONSTANTLY from everyone - family, friends, and strangers.  I don't look too skinny, however, in my opinion at least -I'm a full size C cup! (Yes they're real! lol) 

Although I wouldn't mind weighing about 10 lbs more I'm fine w/ my weight & don't care what ppl think, it just gets frustrating having to hear about it constantly.

It's like our society thinks it's wrong to talk about fat ppl, however you can talk about skinny ppl as much as you like! I don't understand it...the only thing that I think matters is how healthy you are, and I eat right, exercise, and lead a healthy lifestyle, so...I don't really see what the big deal is!!!


----------



## JamaicanDiva2 (Sep 25, 2009)

Earlier this year, I was at work, at the mall, and I was working the fitting rooms.  

A customer who was waiting for someone trying something on, looked at me and said, "So what, do you eat like once a week or something?!" and then looked at me w/ a smile, like it was a funny joke or something...

I was just SPEECHLESS....I didn't know what to say...I just stared and finally managed to stammer, "No...I eat every day...several times..." before almost running to our closet to hide!!! 

This was probably one of the meanest comments I've received, but I try not to let it get to me, b/c I think ppl are generally just clueless and insensitive...I honestly don't think he was trying to be cruel...ppl just think it's ok to make fun of skinnier ppl w/o realizing that we have our own body insecurities too...


----------



## hello_kitty (Sep 25, 2009)

^^ That's just terrible!  

All my life and up through college I was really thin, no matter how much I ate.  At a job I held in college they'd leave articles about eating disorders out when they knew I'd be in the break room.  Like WTF?!?  Did they not see how much I would eat?  Yet heaven forbid anybody say something to someone of heavier weight at that place...

Another thing I get is "oh, you're skinny, you don't need to work out."  So not true!  Being thin doesn't automatically equal being in good physical shape people!!  I'm horribly out of shape (as in a flight of stairs gets me winded) so I don't like the assumption that I must automatically be in perfect shape because I'm thin.  I have overweight friends, one who is well into the obese range, that can out exercise me any day!  *shakes fist*


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Sep 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_The hurtful comments are made out of jealousy, pure and simple.

Try not to take it to heart and just keep in mind the motivation for why people are say those horrible things. Your thinness probably makes them feel a little bad about themselves, but that's not your fault. 





_

 
I agree, most of the "you´re too skinny" comments come from people who are not skinny. It probably pisses them off that some of us are naturally skinny, while they have to work very hard to keep the pounds off. If I had to count every single calorie and constantly deprive myself I´d be jealous of us naturally skinny girls too!!!
So yeah, I understand where they´re coming from.

Oh, and the "real women" thing...being a woman isn´t just defined by how many pounds we weigh. When somebody says size zero girls aren´t "real women" I could just as easily say "well, a 200 pound woman is just a real woman covered in fat". 
The aesthetics of being skinny or fat is not the most important thing, what matters to me is health!!!


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Sep 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fillintheblank* 

 
_People used to say all sorts of rude things to my sister until she hit puberty because she was really thin.  She used to get really upset and tell us that she was ugly because she was so skinny. A nine year old of ANY weight should not be thinking they are ugly because of people's comments on their bodies.

I can't believe some of you ladies get asked if you have eating disorders! How is that EVER okay?!_

 
wow that is so sad. Kids can be so many to anybody who is different, whether it be too skinny or to fat


----------



## LittlePinky82 (Sep 26, 2009)

As a heavier girl I can understand how you feel at least.  We may get to the point differently but I think we can understand each other's emotions.  Do people just talk smack about you or do they treat you differently too?


----------



## shatteredshards (Sep 28, 2009)

I used to be like that, I ate so much and never gained weight, I was curvy "in the right places" and had major issues getting jeans to fit me because if they could contain my tush, they had no chance of actually staying on my waist!

And then around 18-19 my metabolism flipped the heck out, and I kissed those days goodbye. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The only time I find myself wanting to say something about a skinny gal is when it's some likely-to-be-coked-out actress/model/singer and I'm hearing others idolize her. We're all different, but being gangly to the point where it is unhealthy should not be idolized and is not beautiful.


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittlePinky82* 

 
_Do people just talk smack about you or do they treat you differently too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
People sometimes treat me differently, especially when I am shopping for clothes. For example I get ignored in every Victoria's Secret. Everyone with boobs gets helped but I sure don't (I am a 32A). It is worse with my mother though. She is pretty thin and fairly short, about 105 lbs and 5' 2", so finding adult clothing that fits is a hard task for her. She went into Macy's once to shop for clothing with my father, and the SA who was helping her told her, "Maybe you should go shop in the children's section". If I had been there, I would have asked to see her manager and demanded an apology. You don't treat people like that, and you especially don't treat customers like that. For the most part it is smack talk and dirty looks; I try to ignore it. I have countless storied like that sadly.


----------



## supermodella (Sep 28, 2009)

I have a friend that whenever I wear anything that exposes my legs or arms, she always says stuff like "Oh, you look like you just have twigs coming out of your pants, haha!" Like, I know she's joking, but it's hurtful since when I say "I'm not that skinny ..." (because I'm not, she's even thinner than me!) she fights me on it.

I weigh 110 pounds and I'm 5'7 1/2. It's not like I'm starving myself, so stop making me feel anorexic!


----------



## supermodella (Sep 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MaskedBeauty* 

 
_I know what you girls mean. People hate a lot on the skinny girls and always assume we have eating disorders. I'm 5'5" and I just barely got up to 124 pounds and i've still had people tell me "you need to put a little meat on you". It just really bugs me but in the same hand I don't give a F**k what they think ya know? As long as you're comfortable with your body then thats all that matters. And remember, muscle weighs more than fat. So if you wanna gain weight maybe do some light weight lifting??_

 
I'm sorry to go off topic, but how did you get your signature so long?! I can't even get it past what I have right now. :[


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 22, 2010)

Yep, I am bumping this thread again. Sorry, but I really wanted to share this. Usually I really enjoy Shane Dawson's videos, and when I began watching this video I thought that it was a good topic, discussing magazine images and body images and the effects of our society seeing them. I agree that not just skinny people, but people of all weights, shapes and sizes should be portrayed in magazines and that you should accept your body for what it is and just try to be healthy and happy. However, at :50 to :55 and from 2:00 onto about 2:30 the video turns into a "let's bash skinny people" party. I literally cried at this. 

YouTube - THE PERFECT BODY?

(Response to :50-:55) Yes, some girls in the modelling industry do have eating disorders, but how dare you look upon someone with an eating disorder with disdain, it is a serious disease. And how dare you even make that assumption about those models, not all skinny people have eating disorders; it is people like you who make it ok to bash skinny people and to make stupid assumptions about them.

(Response to 2:00 to 2:30) Who looks like this? I do, and so does the girl in the picture. Thanks for telling me that my body type looks disgusting and that I need to gain weight; that makes me feel real warm and fuzzy inside. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't understand why it is deemed ok to tell a skinny girl to eat a hamburger when it is offensive to tell an overweight girl to not eat that hamburger. They may be different ends to the spectrum, but the same feelings are hurt. And because society deems skinny as being "perfect" (which it is not), apparently that makes it ok to make fun of skinny girls, because skinny girls don't have feelings right? Feelings are totally stored in fat cells :/

Sorry about the rant, this just *really* upset me and I needed to vent. This video has made me all kinds of pissed and depressed.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jan 22, 2010)

Most famous line: "Girl-lllll go eat a hamburger or something"
and..
"I am a 'real' woman 'real' woman have curves"

Whether your skinny, curvaceous, big, tall or small it's not our place to judge.  You may not hear people tell big girls to not eat a hamburger, but they got their own set of problems skinny girls don't have to deal with.  Everybody has something they wish they could change about themselves...


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 22, 2010)

Just think about how much editing he did to get things to reflect his point of view. What we need to do is teach each other to be accepting of our bodies. Once you are able to love yourself you will find it so much easier to love others.  I'm the Amazon in my family and I'm ok with that


----------



## Kragey (Jan 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shatteredshards* 

 
_We're all different, but being gangly to the point where it is unhealthy should not be idolized and is not beautiful._

 

I feel the same way. I also feel that being morbidly obese should not be applauded in most cases.

I'm thin, and I've written about this subject several times. Suffice to say that I feel people should strive to be healthy and be happy with their bodies, but no one side should demonize the other just to make themselves feel better. Every time I hear somebody go, "Yeah, we big girls get our own show, screw the skinny bitches!" (paraphrasing that from an actual tweet that started a HUGE fight on Twitter between me and this woman about the subject*), all I can think is, "How is that any different from skinny people putting big people down?"

And I agree about the "real woman" comments, too. I'm a real woman and I LOVE LOVE LOVE food, I'm just very petite, so it annoys the crap out of me when I hear, "We're plus-sized, so we're REAL women!" Um...I'm glad you're proud of your figure, and I totally support that, but I have a right to be proud, too. You don't have to be "plus-sized" to be a real woman.

You know, my twin brother and I BOTH were teased and BOTH had to go on special diets when we were younger, me because I was so thin and him because he was so fat. I had to eat a lot of breads and carbs, which I'm honestly not huge on (I really do love vegetables), and I broke out in hives several times because of all the sugar I had to eat. My brother was restricted from eating bread, one of his favorite things in the world, and had to exercise like CRAZY. (He loves exercising now, but at the time, the amount was really ruining his social life.) It was terrible for BOTH of us, but because I'm "so thin" and that's what's "in" now, people always act like I have no right to complain. If my brother can look back at those terrible years and admit that the teasing upset him, why can't I? That's completely unfair.

Suffice to say that I think EVERYBODY gets treated poorly for how they look, even the "gorgeous ones," because the world is very cruel. And acting like somebody can't "understand your pain" just because they never went through the exact same thing is ridiculous; if that was the way people thought, there would be no majorly successful charities or activist groups.










* We made up later on, but it doesn't change the fact that these Tweets really insulted me. A few of them:







Also, after her first "skinny waifs" comment, I asked her for clarification, then said, "Oh, OK! That's fine, I understand." She took it to the next level and really annoyed a lot of people with it, especially when she lambasted me for no reason and ended with an @ to me that said "Suck THAT." I then responded by clarifying my opinion and added that I wasn't attacking her, nor do I agree with media portrayals of women, I was just explaining my position, but she kept being snide to me. Again, we've made up, but I just wanted to point out that plenty of people think skinny folks never have problems, and that's just not right. She deleted her Tweets later on.


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 22, 2010)

^^ In response to her last tweet, some of us skinny ladies do struggle with our weight. I too had to go on a special diet when I was younger (thank goodness I like bread!) where I had to eat a lot of bread and dairy. When I get sick I drop weight like a lead balloon, and it has gotten really dangerous for me a couple of times. I struggle with my weight, it is very difficult for me to gain weight and in my case that is not a good thing! I am glad that you both made up. Sometimes people just don't think about what it is like to be on the other side of the fence; after all everything is perfect over there right? I hope one day that we can all learn to be okay with happy, healthy bodies and realize that we all have our problems and difficulties.


----------



## Cupid (Jan 24, 2010)

Finally! People who UNDERSTAND what I have been going through!!! 

For as long as I can remember people have accused me of having an eating disorder. I vividly recall one of my childhood friend's mother calling my mom to discuss how she thought I was 'starving' myself because I had a huge appetite but didn't seem to gain any weight. The sad thing is my friend actually kind of believed that I might have had an eating disorder too! 
I always get the 'you're too skinny.' 

I am 5'5 1/2 and currently 107. I have been 107 since high school. 

People now constantly believe I am skinny because I am a vegetarian, which is nonsense...because I have been 107 prior to going veg. While I do eat healthy foods, I'm notorious for eating junk food too. I often get the most criticism from my black community too, for lacking any sort of curves. 

I try not to complain about being too skinny, as most people roll their eyes and think I'm ridiculous. I am lucky to have natural C cups and a bit of a teeny tiny butt...but honestly if I could I would LOVE to be more curvy. My goal weight would be like 115. I have done all sorts of things to try and gain weight, but unfortunately nothing ever seems to work. 

It's a double standard though. People think they can say 'you're too skinny' but hell if someone said 'you're too fat' it would unleash all sorts of drama.


----------



## fashonjunkee (Jan 24, 2010)

I was hoping that when I got older Id get a bit more curvy but no luck, now Im hoping when I have children my hips will expand and give me a more curvy figure, if that doesn't work well Ive just run out of ideas lol


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 24, 2010)

^^ Having children worked for my mom!


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jan 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *06290714* 

 
_I have a hard time finding clothes too, it sucks! Especially now that I'm 127lbs and short. I have a real small waist (a size 25) and short legs, but thick thighs, wide hips, and a big tush. My tush typically fits in a size 7 in juniors but the waist is usually 5 times too big. Blaaaaah._

 
AMEN to that! I'm about 5'1 or so and right now weigh about 120 lbs which is normal for me with no exercising. I have a stomach condition called Ulcerative Colitis which when it flares, causes me to drop weight off and on. I've gone down to 104 lbs because of it and had people tell me I'm "too skinny". I have a couple of friends who have struggled with weight loss and they are losing weight and doing great at it, but I hate hearing the "skinny bitch" term or "if I were you're size, I'd..." if I complain about a certain body part or how I look. Just because I don't have issues per se with my weight, doesn't mean I'm happy with certain parts of my body. To me, you can't look at a person and say you'd wear a certain thing or feel a certain way if you looked like them b/c you can't know how that person feels or thinks about their body and they can't know for certain that even if they did look that certain way that they'd still want to or feel comfortable wearing certain things.

 I also have a small waist but a big butt and thighs so I'd love to do something about toning those parts. Finding jeans is a pain b/c if it fits in the waist, it's WAY too tight in the butt and thighs but if it fits in the butt and thights, it gaps like crazy in the waist. I also have a slight roundness to my tummy so I hate low rise jeans but it's like these days that's all that's out there. The jeans that fit me best right now are Lucky Brand's Sweet N Low fit but they do stretch so I have to wear a belt b/c usually about 2 hours or so after walking around, they start to fall down on me b/c the waist is too big. Ugh.


----------



## rapple (Aug 19, 2014)

I hate skinny-shaming! As long as you are healthy (and your doctor thinks so too), it shouldn't matter what you weigh. I feel bad when I see instagramers and other various internet trolls writing "eat a cheeseburger" or something on a normal looking girl. What would they say to me in real life?

  FYI, I'm discovering first hand that it's still quite difficult to put on weight even when you are pregnant! I've never been able to gain weight before and I'm still not having an easy time of it. I started out my pregnancy at 109 pounds (I'm 5'5" or so) and am now 7 months and 123 pounds. My doctors don't seem concerned and my baby is healthy, but I keep reading about how not putting on enough weight can lead to pre-term labor, and that worries me. I still look like I have the same body as before, just with a little round ball sticking out front (which is dang cute I have to say). I guess I should be happy, but I worry every morning when I step on the scale that I'm not gaining enough. I eat a TON too. Some women's bodies just don't metabolize food at a "normal" rate, I suppose.


----------



## Barbie1 (Aug 21, 2014)

Well their is a double standard if someone calls someone fat people get all angry over it  and say oh no you didnt but if someone calls someone anorexic or says that they have an eating disorder / make fun of someone for being thin they dont get any sympathy the way overweight people do for the  same degrading comments about their weight.I have been underweight my entire life and girls have said some pretty rude things to and about my weight. Whether it was behind my back or to my face it is still pretty ignorant either way to assume things or be rude just because they were most likely jealous / had weight issues themselves or were insecure about their body.Girls are pretty big on thin shaming though its not something a guy would ever say you wont hear a man say oh that girls way too skinny I bet shes anorexic or doesnt eat its more of a female thing that girls talk trash on each other about out of insecurity.If your pretty and thin you can most likely assume most girls will not like you its sad but true.


----------



## Barbie1 (Aug 21, 2014)

I have had girls call me skeletor , anorexic , bulimic , say I had an eating disorder , I have had people say that I needed to get help  I have been called a skinny freak lol like really rude stuff.But it doesnt really upset me that much because I know its their problem not mine and its more about jealousy than anything else really.I dont go around saying people have mental problems. I'am not a doctor so I dont understand why anyone else would go around making a diagnosis when they have no doctoral degrees lol.But if you are thin and or attractive many  women will not like you just for your looks alone.That is all it takes for someone to dislike someone which is very sad because of how judgemental and shallow we are as a society to judge someone soley based off their looks and not take any time to get to know anybody.But what doesnt kill you makes you stronger those means comments made me who I'am today and I'am probably a lot stronger than most girls because of what I had to go through with people.


----------



## LittlePinky82 (Aug 21, 2014)

I have a friend who is really tall for a female and real skinny. I've talked to her in the past about issues with being in that type of body. It's rough for clothing just as it is for me being short and heavier. We have the same issues just a different type of situation haha. So yeah it's definitely hard out there for skinnier girls too! I'm glad more people are realizing it as well.


----------



## Barbie1 (Aug 22, 2014)

I'am 5'8 / 5'9 height I have been told both so its one of them but I always get a x small or a small and size 0 or a 00 .Some stores even sell size xxs now too.


----------



## Barbie1 (Aug 22, 2014)

If you shop online you can pretty much find any size clothing your looking for no matter what plus they carry better selection online too.


----------



## Barbie1 (Aug 22, 2014)

Places like Bebe , Abercrombie and Fitch , American Eagle , and Hollister usually have size x small size 00 , 0  and even xxs if you look online.


----------



## LittlePinky82 (Aug 22, 2014)

Check out YesStyle.com  They're Asian fashion and they have small sizes too!


----------

